# Devices you have, but never use.



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My mom and I have this problem. We have device, but we NEVER use them.

me:
Hair straightener. (iron whatever its called) Mom spent a lot on a brand that she heard was awesome. Mom loved it. I thought it was too much of a hassle to straighten my hair (which isn't all that fizzy in the desert) so she took it.
stereo (always used my zune. dorm habits die hard)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a set of curlers, electric, that I thought would help soften my already curly hair.  Too much hassle.  

My boyfriend gave me some kind of a foot bath massager thingy.  I can't make him understand that the last thing I want to do is get it out of the box, fill it with water, plug it in, and then clean the whole mess up again when my feet already hurt.  LOL.

I too use my stereo infrequently since I got an MP3 player last year.  

I gave up on the iced tea maker.  Again, too much hassle.  Easier to make tea with my tea kettle that is out all the time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> My boyfriend gave me some kind of a foot bath massager thingy. I can't make him understand that the last thing I want to do is get it out of the box, fill it with water, plug it in, and then clean the whole mess up again when my feet already hurt. LOL.


This is so true!

I asked for, and received, a very nice Kitchenaid food processor for Christmas, 2005 and very shortly after, I stopped cooking. So it has been barely used. I've pulled it out a few times, but not like my old workhorse Cuisinart, which I used constantly. Oh well.

L


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

The cell phone.  My wife and I got a three phone plan so her elderly and ill mother could contact us more easily.  I rarely use the damn thing and I'm going to max out the rollover minutes.  In fact, 90% of all calls made are to my wife when we're at Costco and she has wondered off in a daze of shopping and I want to find out what aisle she is in.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

GPS - I have new and very expensive handheld GPS and my phone has GPS.  When I hike, there is usually a trail.  I don't geocache much anymore.  When I drive, I usually know where I'm going.  I know a lot of people like their GPS, but for me it's been a big waste of money.  

(but I gotta admit, I still love my little electronic devices even if I don't use it much)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

kim said:


> GPS - I have new and very expensive handheld GPS and my phone has GPS. When I hike, there is usually a trail. I don't geocache much anymore. When I drive, I usually know where I'm going. I know a lot of people like their GPS, but for me it's been a big waste of money.


I agree. Although I see the few advantages of the GPS, i.e. finding a hotel, restaurant in a strange city, I normally have no problem finding my way around. OTOH, my boyfriend is always hopelessly lost. His GPS is great for him.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

The toaster.
The oven.
The fridge.
The dvd player in the living room.  (I have one in my room, and most nights just put on a movie.  But I use the one in the living room so infrequently that I've lost the remote, and may never be able to use it again.  Which is a little embarassing.)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> The toaster.
> The oven.
> The fridge.


Ha. That's what I was thinking just yesterday. I've been in my house for 13 years and I'm expecting the appliances to start dieing soon... except for the oven, based on it's usage it should last forever


----------



## MMXXVII (Feb 13, 2009)

My desktop PC. 

I rarely use it as I'm always on the macbook.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

kim said:


> Ha. That's what I was thinking just yesterday. I've been in my house for 13 years and I'm expecting the appliances to start dieing soon... except for the oven, based on it's usage it should last forever


Well, I do use it to store off-season sweaters. And bake the (very) occasional pecan pie. But yeah, you're exactly right: my oven is also an immortal appliance. I hope it doesn't start rising after dark and stalking prey.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

The $800 camcorder I HAD to have...I was preggers and my hubby was on deployment, I didn't want him to miss the birth of his son, but they sent him home for me and we never used it!

The foot spa I HAD to have...I was preggers and my feet hurt, but then I used it and it was too much hassle to get it out again.

The Kitchen aide stand mixer, with several hundred dollars in extra attachments...I will use this at some point, I just haven't gotten around to it in four years, but it was on sale!


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

The breadmaker!  They were all the rage a several years ago, and I received it as a gift.  I used for a couple of months, but just couldn't get into the odd shaped bread it made now it's just taking up alot of cabinet space.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> The toaster.
> The oven.
> The fridge.
> The dvd player in the living room. (I have one in my room, and most nights just put on a movie. But I use the one in the living room so infrequently that I've lost the remote, and may never be able to use it again. Which is a little embarassing.)


Okay - how can one not use a frig?

Good luck finding the remote...


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, I probably shouldn't say I don't use it.  B/c right now it has a fresh mozzerella in it, but everything else is pretty much dead food storage.  I would rather have elective surgery than go to the grocery store, so it's easier than you might think to not use the fridge.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Well, I probably shouldn't say I don't use it. B/c right now it has a fresh mozzerella in it, but everything else is pretty much dead food storage. I would rather have elective surgery than go to the grocery store, so it's easier than you might think to not use the fridge.


I guess it's a safe bet to say you won't be taking advantage of the free Cook's Illustrated Cookbook that just starting arriving on people's Kindles yesterday? 

L


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Video camera... It records video onto these mini CDs, which I can't play on anything except the camera itself, so it's pretty impractical. I just use my point-and-shoot digital cam if I want to take a video of something, because at least then I can upload it to my computer.

Portable DVD player... I would always use my laptop as my DVD player when traveling, but I had the portable DVD player hooked up to my TV. Then my brother gave me his PS2, which also plays DVDs, so I don't have much use for the portable DVD player anymore.

Hair straightener... I used it all the time, but when I studied abroad over the summer, I needed to buy a new one that had dual voltage so it could be used in Europe. Now out of habit I don't use the old one anymore. I honestly don't even know where it is, lol.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My husband just had to buy this really expensive slide in range. He does all of the cooking. We have had it for 3 years and the oven has only been used once and that was by our neighbor when we were out of town for Thanksgiving.  It really looks pretty in our kitchen.

I bought an expensive upright floor cleaner that vacumns and cleans our tile floors. It is sitting in the closet taking up room. It is easier to clean the floor with an old fashion broom and mop. I hated filling up the tank and then cleaning the brushes. Actually it was a lot easier hiring the cleaning lady to do the floors.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Breadmaker, exercise bike, camcorder - I did make DVDs for the family for our son's first year, but it rarely gets used now...the portable DVD player, until the base unit for the one in the car broke, now its being used there. My Bluetooth headset for my phone - it hurts my ear, but luckily, I rarely get phone calls and make them even less than that. But a new Bluetooth headset is on the way, maybe it'll be more comfortable.

And then there are the ton of toys we had to get for my son who only plays with maybe 1/4 of them.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I use my stuff, particularly the appliances since I like to cook. The one thing I have that I'm happy I've never had to use is my generator. I bought one in case I ever need it because of a hurricane, thankfully we haven't been hit since I got it. If it is keeping the hurricanes away from here, it was worth the price. 



robin.goodfellow said:


> The toaster.
> The oven.
> The fridge.
> The dvd player in the living room. (I have one in my room, and most nights just put on a movie. But I use the one in the living room so infrequently that I've lost the remote, and may never be able to use it again. Which is a little embarassing.)


Buy a universal remote that will fix that problem. The rest, I'm glad you like take out.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Wii
Wii Fit

They sit there, mocking me...


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

Our laptop-we use the desk top instead.  
The stereo system-use an iPod
electric juicer-I should donate it to Salvation army.  I use the rest of my applicances-love to cook.  Husband loves to eat.  MAGreen you should love your kitchenaid mixer.
gameboy sp-I have the new ds
electric toothbrush-I prefer the old hand cranked one.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I use my stuff, particularly the appliances since I like to cook. The one thing I have that I'm happy I've never had to use is my generator. I bought one in case I ever need it because of a hurricane, thankfully we haven't been hit since I got it. If it is keeping the hurricanes away from here, it was worth the price.


I agree with the generator. We were living in New Orleans during Katrina. Didn't have a generator, but bought one. Now we are back in Florida and I hope we never have to use it. (fingers crossed)


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I have an old Sony PSP, customized, but the sound doesn't work and I have forgotten about it.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I forgot about the PS1 and PS2 that I haven't used for ages.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We use our bread maker regularly. . .well, the hubby does. . .he just uses it to do the first kneading and then makes rolls or 'french' bread or whatever.  The other day he made an apple cinnamon swirl bread.  It was delish!

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> We use our bread maker regularly. . .well, the hubby does. . .he just uses it to do the first kneading and then makes rolls or 'french' bread or whatever. The other day he made an apple cinnamon swirl bread. It was delish!
> 
> Ann


If you get tired of him send him my way.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Wii
> Wii Fit
> 
> They sit there, mocking me...


LOL I haven't use my Wii fit since the day I got it. Whenever I get to it, someone has already drained the rechargables.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Wii Fit is so much fun!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

I never use my comput

[Message terminated due to fatal hypocrisy error.]


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

We moved our tv out of the living room, and I haven't watched it for a few months...I watch specific episodes online maybe once every other week. People at work talk about commercials, and I have no clue. LOVE not having to sit thru ads on tv anymore.

Downside: if there is a tv on when I go somewhere, I can't look anywhere else!!
And-I have no idea what movies are playing at the cinema.



Thumper said:


> Wii
> Wii Fit
> 
> They sit there, mocking me...


LOL!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just found my old Gameboy Advance the original one that came out about nine years ago....I think the last time I used it was four years ago when the kid I was babysitting got bored.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Britt said:


> Wii Fit is so much fun!!


Love my Wii Fit!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I just found my old Gameboy Advance the original one that came out about nine years ago....I think the last time I used it was four years ago when the kid I was babysitting got bored.


I have a GameBoy Advance SP... I dig it out every once in a while, when I'm really, _really_ bored, lol


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

Every time I go back to my parents house I spend about an hour looking for my Game Boy Color, but never with success.

I have an external DVD burner that I've had for a year and a half, and used maybe 5 times. I'd probably burn more things if the stupid thing didn't keep breaking.

I also never use the alarm clock I bought. I just use the alarm on my phone.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

nebulinda said:


> Every time I go back to my parents house I spend about an hour looking for my Game Boy Color, but never with success.


When I was home last year, I found my dad's Atari! I couldn't get it to work, though. Too much dust. It was a bummer.  I really wanted to play Pit Fall!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

2002 Ford Thunderbird  My husband gave it to me for my birthday 6 1/2 years ago and it has 3,450 miles on it never use it because its a 2 seated and I have 2 grandsons and neither one wants to run along side the car when we go out.  Even the dog doesn't like riding in it.

My husband asked why I never drive it and I told him it was a 40/60 thing  40 years and 60 pounds to late.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

My iPod shuffle. I always have it in my purse, but haven't used it for six months or more. My fiance is worse than me. He has a telescope he rarely uses, a handheld DVR TV thing (where you can download shows off the DVR and take the show with you to watch), the surround sound system and then there's his bread machine.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Juicer
Foreman Grill
Pizza Maker
iPod -- I listen to my tunes on my laptop.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

The Nintendo DS that I woke up at 2AM for last black Friday.  I don't think I've touched it for over a month!  I had to have it though.  My new device that I am never going to use after I get it will be the IPOD Touch.  I have to have it too...ahhh the instant gratification!

Sam


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

its really sad that I'm looking at all the stuff you all never use and thinking ooohhh I want that, and that, and that.  I need to contain myself.  

I have a few too many mp3 players.  
Hubby has some sort of fixation on the Foreman grills - we have 3 that never get used.  
We have more TVs than we need.  
I have a wii fit that is fun, but never gets used.  Along with an elliptical, a universal gym, a treadmill, and a gym membership.    I apparently try to get fit by osmosis.
We have a nice surround sound system that isn't hooked up.
I have a laptop that I could do without.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

An Xbox 360 and a 42" LCD TV.  Don't watch much tv and not a fan of video games.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

We just don't use our TV very often. The computer is better for watching movies and we don't bother with cable.

I only use the deep fryer that we got as a wedding gift once every 18 months or so. It's way too much of a pain to clean.

Six months ago, I would have said the iron. I can't think of the last time I ironed an article of clothing. But, the kids have discovered several innovative uses for it in art projects, so I guess that's good. 

I would rather floss a hippo than wash my microplane grater. It just lives in the drawer attacking the knuckles of the unaware. I wonder if the kids will find an artistic use for it as well...


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

rice cooker
salad shooter
french fry cutter
electric knife
make up mirror
air popcorn popper

  Kdawna


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Well, I probably shouldn't say I don't use it. B/c right now it has a fresh mozzerella in it, but everything else is pretty much dead food storage. I would rather have elective surgery than go to the grocery store, so it's easier than you might think to not use the fridge.


Robin, I think you and I were separated at birth. My daughter grew up thinking I didn't know where there were any grocery stores, so we just ate fast food and picked up essentials at the (in)convenience store. Her grandma would take her to the grocery store and she was awed by all the foods and choices. LOL!

My husband has to trick me to get me to go to the grocery store with him. Some Saturday or Sunday mornings he'll ask if I want to go to breakfast, to which I almost always answer yes. 9 times out of 10 we go to breakfast then go home... that 10th time he makes me grocery shop before taking me home.  It's worth it in the long run, I get the apples, clementines, grapes, etc. that I want, but lordy I hate that store.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

My DS and PSP both lay dormant.  Sometimes I use the PSP to get on the web if I want to check movie times or something, but I can't remember the last time I actually played a game on it.  It's also been awhile since I've played with my Wii.  Wow, that sounded dirty.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

2 mp3 players
bluetooth earpiece for my cell phone
one of my ukuleles (I have 5, only play 4)
cuisinart food processor

Hey, we all oughtta pack up our gadgets and all meet in the middle, say, Kansas?  Nebraska?    And have a great big swap party . . . one man's trash, etc.

Kathie


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

There are so many things made that convince you they will  save you time and money they don't accomplish either. I have a house full of gadgets and machines. These are just a few that sit around collecting dust:
Ice cream maker
bread machine
salad shooter
french fry cutter
electric knife
food proccessor


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Isn't it funny how most of this stuff is kitchen gadgets?  

I have a quesadilla maker I've owned for a year and a half and used once.  We also have the dormant bread maker, blender, electric chopper, etc.  Yet I still feel the NEED for a Magic Bullet.  Every time I see one I want to put it in my cart.  So far I have resisted the call, but I don't know how much longer I can hold out!!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> I have a quesadilla maker I've owned for a year and a half and used once.


My mom was the same way with hers... so now it's mine


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Britt said:


> My mom was the same way with hers... so now it's mine


Our bread maker was purchased by my SIL. She never used it so she gave it to her mom. She never used it so she gave it to her son (my DH), who is a bread FREAK. He used to make at least one loaf of bread every week but hasn't used it in 2 years.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Bread maker - It takes up too much room in the kitchen so it sits in the basement.  I still make bread but use my KitchenAid to make it.  And I can do three loaves at a time where the bread maker only allowed for one at a time.  Nice!

Ipod - Got Sirrius radio in my car and haven't touched the ipod since.

Wii Fit - Luckily the kids use this.  I forget about it but do use the treadmill.  The toning aspect of the WF would be good to take advantage of though.

Hearing Aid - The only advantage is it gives me directional hearing, otherwise I hate it.  I have one good ear.  Isn't that enough?  

Kindle - Just kidding.  I use it too much.  Need to stop downloading books and get those taxes done.  I keep getting threatening emails from the accountant.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

There are so many it's embarrassing;

Bread maker, food processor, KA stand mixer, crock pot, forman grill, Iron, clothing steamer, portable DVD player, portable CD player, Wii, PS3, GB Advance, PSP, Stereo, rec-room TV (use the 42" plasma in the living room), Rocket eBook, Cross Pad (portfolio pad with hadwriting recognition); electric interdental thingy - and probably a half dozen other things I have simply forgotten about.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Hearing Aid - The only advantage is it gives me directional hearing, otherwise I hate it. I have one good ear. Isn't that enough?


LOL! I have 2 hearing aids as neither ear is "good" but I really only wear them at work. I've been "hearing challenged" since birth and didn't get my first HA's until I was well past 30. They told me to wear them all the time (except sleeping, showering, etc), and I tried. I really did! After about 3 weeks I decided there is a lot of crap out there I just don't need to hear. Didn't miss it for the first 30 years, after all.  Now I wear them at work and at craft sales where I sell my jewelry. So... when my hubby accuses me of having "selective hearing" he's totally right!!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, and a bluetooth earpiece thingy... my mom got it for me for Xmas so I could talk hands free while driving, but it's always falling out of my ear. Instead I just try not to talk on my cell phone while driving.

Now my GPS, on the other hand, has been a life saver!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

dollcrazy said:


> There are so many things made that convince you they will save you time and money they don't accomplish either. I have a house full of gadgets and machines. These are just a few that sit around collecting dust:
> Ice cream maker
> bread machine
> salad shooter
> ...


Ice cream maker - I have one of those too that never get used. Wow, my list is growing


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Ooooh--I forgot!  I don't use my iron, either!

I also don't use the swiffer sweeper thing that was supposed to replace the mop.  The sad way it squirts cleaning fluid is pretty hilarious, though!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> LOL! I have 2 hearing aids as neither ear is "good" but I really only wear them at work. I've been "hearing challenged" since birth and didn't get my first HA's until I was well past 30. They told me to wear them all the time (except sleeping, showering, etc), and I tried. I really did! After about 3 weeks I decided there is a lot of crap out there I just don't need to hear. Didn't miss it for the first 30 years, after all.  Now I wear them at work and at craft sales where I sell my jewelry. So... when my hubby accuses me of having "selective hearing" he's totally right!!


You get it! 

My problem isn't not wanting to hear. My problem is clarity. One ear I hear like FM radio, the other has the clarity of AM radio when the station is staticky and fading. Okay, fading a lot. This ear I have a 92% loss. The HA just makes me more aware of the clarity loss so it doesn't help with conversation. It does help me hearing which direction a sound comes from which I can't do at all when I don't wear the HA. Which is pretty much never. Maybe I should get some new batteries and give it a shot again but I probably won't like it again.

I lost my hearing in a car accident when I was 15. My parents thought I was "faking" the loss even though I tested with a huge loss. It wasn't until I was on my own and had a very good paying job that I got my first hearing aid. Why aren't HAs covered on some kind of insurance? That's what I'd like to know. Another topic, another board.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I noticed a couple of people on this thread posted that they have Kitchenaid stand mixers that they never use. If you would be interested in selling yours, send me a PM.

My Kitchenaid belonged to my grandmother -- it is 56 years old. She bought it in 1953 (actually, I think my father bought it for her). Even though it has been a long and loyal work horse, it is showing its age. Right now, it has two speeds: slow and medium, which makes it hard to do things like whip cream. The bowl doesn't stay screwed into the base, either. So maybe it is time for a replacement.

I probably use it about 8 or 9 times a year (more around the holidays) which has always deterred me from spending money on a new one. But I have been leery of buying a used one because I would know much about the seller, condition, etc.

So...if you'd consider parting with your Kitchenaid, let's talk and see if we can strike a deal. I don't need a really big one (the one I have know is 3 qts) nor do I need a ton of fancy attachments. Just a solid, reliable mixer that I can use for cakes, cookies, whipped cream, and waffle batter.

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Leslie! It's just broke in and you want to ditch it?   Wow, 56 years, that's a pretty good testiment to the quality, huh?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Leslie! It's just broke in and you want to ditch it?  Wow, 56 years, that's a pretty good testiment to the quality, huh?


I know...it is a wonderful machine. I don't think I'd get rid of the old one, just put it in a place of honor in the attic...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh Leslie. . . .I know exactly what it looks like. . . .my mom had the same one. . . .do you have the attachment that goes on the front so you can grind meat?  My mother made the best ham salad. . . .no recipe, just ham and this and that and yum!  She used it a lot. . . .finally it died.  My brothers and I still miss it.  

I betcha you could get A LOT of money for it if you were inclined to sell. . . .it's retro, after all.  

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It looks like this:










I do think I have the meat grinder floating around here somewhere. My mother used it occasionally. I never do.

As for getting rid of it...hm, not sure I could do that. It is a family heirloom. I'd just like a mixer that worked a little better. This old gal is showing her age.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bread maker (used once)
Food Saver vacum sealer (this is a replacement of one I wore out; this one has never been used)
Electric food slicer
3 coffee makers
Juice man juicer (brand new, still in box)
iPAQ (pretty much stopped using it after I retired and got my smart phone)
Walkman (cassette)
Walkman (CD player)
a couple of cheap MP3 players
Total Gym
Desktop computer
XM2go Radio (don't need it in the house anymore due to Direct TV)
Bluetooth headset for my cell phone
DVD player
Rice Steamer
Iron
Clothes Steamer
Steam Buggy


----------

